# Another Noob Question



## creth (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm trying my first batch of fingers in the AP solution learned from here (thank you) however i can not seem to find how to remove the silver (if any) from the AP solution. I've read the thread on making it reusable and it seems that no one drops silver from AP. Is this so? Or will it drop with the gold and later need to be refined out? 

Thanks 
Creth


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 5, 2010)

No appreciable amount of silver will dissolve in chloride solutions like AP or AR. Some silver chloride may dissolve in the strongly acid solution, but copper saturation will push the silver out, just like in the cementing reaction video on my web site.

Steve


----------



## creth (Apr 5, 2010)

(Edit) So with the silver pushed out then it will come to in the bottom with the gold foils and any black sludge that may have formed. Would it be feasible to melt this as is then dissolve in Nitric acid, or would the yield be pretty much worthless. 

Thank you Steve, so far i have learned a lot from you and your web site.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 5, 2010)

creth said:


> (Edit) So with the silver pushed out then it will come to in the bottom with the gold foils and any black sludge that may have formed. Would it be feasible to melt this as is then dissolve in Nitric acid, or would the yield be pretty much worthless.
> 
> Thank you Steve, so far i have learned a lot from you and your web site.



Here is what you will possibly end up working with.

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=6026


----------



## butcher (Apr 6, 2010)

Silver chloride is insoluble, as Steve stated some could be soluble in strong acids.

Lead chloride will also be insoluble in your acid peroxide.

If oxidizer (peroxide) kept to minimum gold will not dissolve, and remain as flakes, if excess peroxide gold will dissolve, depending on how much peroxide used may be pushed out by copper as powders,

Depending on items and how well you prepared them before adding them to acid peroxide there can be other trash to deal with, this is where recovering the gold from acid peroxide is further processed to clean up these remains.

If silver and lead and so on kept to a minimum this is an easy task, but if much solder and so on was added this task gets very time consuming to cleanup.


----------

